
Message Processing Styles (2016) - mpweiher
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2016/10/23/Message-Processing
======
mcguire
" _The problem here is that when you’re building infrastructure you’re usually
using a statically-typed language, which will have a severe impedance mismatch
with JSON’s happy-go-lucky attitude: the structure of the data is the
structure given by the characters in the JSON text, which is definitely
neither known nor deducible at compile time._ "

As an old school network protocol geek, I find laments such as this article
inexplicable. Message handling is a variant of good old parsing. The only
difference between it and the first couple of weeks of your compilers class is
that you want message parsing to be fast (the term of art is 'wire speed') and
you don't really care what the error is, if there is one.

Usually, all that means you only look at the parts of the message you need to,
and if something is wrong you drop it right there. The more magic in the way,
the worse off you are.

